# Terminator: Genisys - Jetzt schon den Superbowl-Trailer bei uns sehen



## FlorianStangl (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - Jetzt schon den Superbowl-Trailer bei uns sehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - Jetzt schon den Superbowl-Trailer bei uns sehen


----------



## Urbs11 (30. Januar 2015)

omfg. he ... kann der nicht endlich mal in Rente gehen, oder wenigstens Rentnerfilme machen?
Klar das Terminatorthema ist ganz brauchbar, aber doch nicht mehr mit Arni!
Der letzte mit Bale und Worthington war doch ganz ok.
Am schlimmsten finde ich aber diese am Computer zusammengebastelte junge Version vom Arniterminator... die sieht mal so offensichtlich am Computer gebaut aus... nicht schön! War schon im letzten Film gruselig anzusehen.


----------

